# Amsterdam seeds



## Vet (Mar 2, 2010)

Have a friend going to Amsterdam on cheap tour timetable with not much time to bounce around coffee shops looking for top quality seeds. Anyone know of a good location of even address she can check out? Or even a broker or something? I've never been there so don't have a clue to give her!!! Thanx Marijuana passion & all members for this great site!!!!


----------

